# Residential arch & engineering plan fees ???



## Knosaj (Jan 25, 2014)

What fee structure have you found that works best for you?
What, as a builder, has kept both you and your architecture side happy?

I work for a residential design build company, and i draw and permit homes all day, but we do not bill for our department. I am going to start working with a builder and since I am not involved in the numbers side, I'm looking for a few pointers.

I understand the basics such as billing by hour, by SF, or percentage of construction costs, but what are the reality of these?

I'll first need to establish my level of involvement and responsibilities. Not quite knowing yet I am sure it's difficult to weigh. But I will be conducting design/client meetings, producing the set, contracting and coordinating with the engineer, permitting, and probably some CA work.

What seems to work best for you and your arch?

Thanks in advance

Any thing you can suggest I read up on I'd appreciate it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There is no answer for you, or anyone else.....

There Never will be....



You have your own business environment,responsibilities,etc,etc,etc,-,your going to trip and fall along the way- get back up.- learn from your mistakes. 


There is no answer, anything that comes as a suggestion, it's going to be all over the place.



Go out and figure it out best as you can, trial and error my friend., trial and error.......

What may work for one, will not work for someone else-can you understand that concept - :blink:


JMPOV,



Good luck,


----------

